# [Frage] Spread Spectrum wozu?



## Clawhammer (13. März 2011)

Heyho Leute,

wie meine Titel schon sagt Frage ich mich wofür dieses


1. _CPU Spread Spectrum_


2. _S ATA Spread Sprectrum_


3. _PCIe Spread Spektrum_
ist. Ich weiss zwar das ich es ausschalten muss wenn ich übertakte aber nicht warum.

Kann man mir das mal in Deutsch erklären was diese "Funktion" bringen soll?

MfG der Bengel


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (13. März 2011)

Bei Spread Spectrum wird die Taktfrequenz kontinuierlich innerhalb eines kleinen Bereichs variiert, um das Abstrahlverhalten für die CE-Messung positiv zu beeinflussen. Als Ergebnis arbeitet ein Mainboard bei eingeschaltetem Spread Spectrum nicht stur mit beispielsweise 200 MHz, sondern der FSB-Takt bewegt sich bei 0,25 Center Spread zwischen 197,5 und 202,5 MHz. Die gekoppelten PCI, AGP und Speichertakte machen das ganze dann mit.
Das ganze reduziert aber eben die Systemleistung beim Takten ganz erheblich und sollte daher beim Takten ausgeschalten werden.


----------



## Clawhammer (14. März 2011)

also nur relevant um irgendwelche Prüfungen zubestehen...lol...

weg damit...

danke für die Info


----------



## constantinosand (26. August 2012)

wozu dient es dann, wenn man nich übertaktet?


----------



## Raketenjoint (27. August 2012)

Ich habe es ausgeschalten, um eine schöne Taktzahl, ohne den BCLK um 0,2 zu erhöhen, zu erhalten. Sonst steht immer 99,8*XXXGhz. Aber sonst soll es meines Wissens nach, eine Schutzfunktion gegenüber Störungen durch elektrische Strahlung sein.
In CB wurde es optimal beschrieben:


> Spread Spectrum: Aktiviert/Deaktiviert Spread Spectrum.
> -> Wenn der Taktgeber des Mainboards pulsiert, erzeugen die extremen Werte (Spitzen) der Impulse EMI (Elektromagnetische Interferenz). Spread Spectrum reduziert die EMI durch Modulieren der Impulse, so dass die Spitzen der Ausschläge zu flacheren Kurzen werden. Dies geschieht durch geringes Variieren der Frequenz, so dass keine bestimmte Frequenz länger als einen Augenblick genutzt wird und stattdessen auf einen breiteren Frequenzbereich verteilt wird. Positive Auswirkungen auf die OC Ergebnisse sind sehr fragwürdig, aktiviertes Spread Spectrum aber kann evtl. zu Instabilitäten führen. Praxisnutzen: Bei manchem Boards ist der Takt bei BLCK 100 nicht genau (also statt genau 100x40 = 4000Mhz z.B. 99,8x40 = 3992Mhz). Dies lässt sich meist mit deaktiviertem Spread Spectrum beheben, so muss man den BLCK nicht extra auf z.B. 100,2 stellen.


----------



## constantinosand (27. August 2012)

die erklärung finde ich sehr einleuchtend
endlich wird auch mal was erklärt und nicht nur genannt
http://www.ecliptek.com/tech/images/ss_emi_reduction_plot.gif


----------

